# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Best and/or best value DVD trasfer program?

## Moondog55

Time to start ripping all the videos and movies to a hard disc.
For a non-geek it's hard to know which platform to buy.
So any advice on high quality transfer programs with not too many bells and whistles?
W7 and or W10 and the need for a transferable program so it needs to be able to be saved to disc or bought on disc

----------


## METRIX

Are you looking at buying a W7 or W10 machine as well ?  
Win 7 is dead MS finally dropped support for it  Jan 2020, so Win 10 it is. 
What sort of machine do you want, ie: one that is really powerful or just a standard machine ? 
Where are you going to store all the movies, are you looking at a NAS ? 
What format do you want the movies to be in, ie what are you going to do with them, play back through an external device, what formats does it support, do you want the movies converted to a single file, DVD contain a Video_TS and Audio_TS folder  
With the re encoder, I haven't re encoded a family DVD for many years, don't even remember which program I used to use, but Handbreak seems to be the one to use nowadays. 
To re encode a family DVD you don't really need a super powerful machine, you can get away with a moderately powered one, but you just need a lot of NAS storage to hold them all.

----------


## Moondog55

New computer might be on the cards as mine is W7 and 5 years old + a bit. Storage is cheap and maybe an NAS but the discs need to be ripped first We have a few Tb spare More concerned about getting all the DVDs onto the hard drive so I can move all the plastic to the shed

----------


## METRIX

Download Handbrake and give it a go on your current machine, see how quick / slow it is. 
If you looking at new machine, ditch a hard drive as your main drive instead go for a SSD, I use the Samsung EVO versions, they are very fast and super reliable, you can then add a bigger traditional hard drive as a "Data" drive to store stuff, leaving the SSD for installation of programs and OS.

----------


## Moondog55

I switched to flash drive/SSD 5 years ago with this machine [ Samsung] but it's only a quarter T and now that are 2T for the same cost

----------


## phild01

I used to use DVDshrink

----------


## METRIX

> I used to use DVDshrink

  That's the one, was such an easy program to use, looks like Handbrake has a few more customization

----------


## Moondog55

Slow tho, it's taking the same time to rip as to play the movie, XHQ tho so I sort of expected that

----------


## METRIX

> Slow tho, it's taking the same time to rip as to play the movie, XHQ tho so I sort of expected that

  Try in HQ, no need to go SHQ, also are you using H264 or H265 ?

----------


## Moondog55

> Try in HQ, no need to go SHQ, also are you using H264 or H265 ?

  Not sure what you mean there "Please Explain"

----------


## METRIX

> Not sure what you mean there "Please Explain"

  Are you using a preset such as below from the General Tab. 
Did you change the Video Codec from H.264 to H.265 as 265 will take a lot longer to encode, did you choose single or dual pass. 
I just tried encoding a 1.3GB 4K Drone file to H.264 HQ 1080P Surround it took just on 4 minutes.

----------


## METRIX

You can also try DVD Shrink I used to use it all the time, easy as and was fairly quick with high quality results.  https://www.techspot.com/downloads/315-dvd-shrink.html

----------


## r3nov8or

Just saying, most/all public forums don't allow this discussion

----------


## METRIX

> Just saying, most/all public forums don't allow this discussion

  
Your probably right. 
I though Moon is trying to convert DVD's he owns which is of family videos etc that a member of his extended family burt a few years ago. 
He has lost those original video files due to extenuating circumstances, now he would like to rip those family DVD's back to his PC to make it easier to access those videos on Friday family night get togethers, then this is how he would do that.
This is especially important now that Vic has gone into another 6 weeks lockdown Moon won't be able to have those Friday night get together's and may start suffering from mental health issues.

----------


## Bart1080

Without a doubt its DVD FAB  https://www.dvdfab.cn/
Its fully supported, heaps of options and if you have blue ray, buy the package deal.
Its the best $50 you will spend on supported software - active vendor support and regular updates. 
 I've been and still use it regularly for the last 10 years.  Its simply install and simply use rather than mucking about with other crap out there....and Ive tried many.  DVD SHRINK is what I used before DVD FAB but has a hard time overcoming modern day protections. 
Suggest to try Handbrake or DVD shrink as per Metrix's suggestions but on an old DVD to minimise any modern day protections stopping the process..  If it works, highly likely that DVDFAB will run. 
Min Specs is on the site but would take 30 to 60 min per dvd based on these min specs.  A higher modern spec PC would do them in 10min. -  ★ Windows 10/8.1/8/7 (32/64 bit) ★ Pentium 500 MHz ★ 2GB of RAM

----------


## METRIX

> I switched to flash drive/SSD 5 years ago with this machine [ Samsung] but it's only a quarter T and now that are 2T for the same cost

  Yep they are getting cheaper every day, 2TB EVO for under #380 that is getting very good.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Your probably right. 
> I though Moon is trying to convert DVD's he owns which is of family videos etc that a member of his extended family burt a few years ago. 
> He has lost those original video files due to extenuating circumstances, now he would like to rip those family DVD's back to his PC to make it easier to access those videos on Friday family night get togethers, then this is how he would do that.
> This is especially important now that Vic has gone into another 6 weeks lockdown Moon won't be able to have those Friday night get together's and may start suffering from mental health issues.

  Right, yeah, home made videos, of course  :Wink:  
Geelong isn't in the latest metro Melbourne lockdown, yet, but who knows what happens by Friday night  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Right, yeah, home made videos, of course  
> Geelong isn't in the latest metro Melbourne lockdown, yet, but who knows what happens by Friday night

  I'm sure they will be by Friday, so he better get cracking learning how to convert those home video's.

----------


## Moondog55

Almost all of our discs come with a copy once digital certificate and there are a lot of those damned home videos and I mean HHS camcorder videos to make safe

----------


## Moondog55

Frame rate should be?
Same as recorded or same as the monitor?

----------


## JB1

> New computer might be on the cards as mine is W7 and 5 years old + a bit. Storage is cheap and maybe an NAS but the discs need to be ripped first We have a few Tb spare More concerned about getting all the DVDs onto the hard drive so I can move all the plastic to the shed

  Computers aren't like what they were 10 or 15 years ago.  
Unless you're playing intensive games or using specialised programs, a 5 year computer should do everything you need. In the past, computers were obsolete before you opened the box.  
The best thing is that Windows 7 machines should still be able to legitimately upgrade to Windows 10 free of charge from Microsoft. Officially the free upgrade from Windows 7 to 10 ended years ago, but upgrades still work today (I successfully upgraded various machines at the start of the year).  
I'd try that before spending money on new hardware. A fresh operating install can do wonders.  
If you have an SSD, I suggest you upgrade the RAM to 8 or 16GBs.  
What video card are you running? Unless you're doing it very often, I doubt you'll need a new video card.

----------


## Moondog55

New computer might fix a few things as I just checked C :Redface:  and while I thought is was a 250Gb it is only 125 and at 99%. My laptop is even older and soooo slow 
I've had this one for 5+ years but bought it S/H from the kid next door

----------


## JB1

> New computer might fix a few things as I just checked C and while I thought is was a 250Gb it is only 125 and at 99%. My laptop is even older and soooo slow 
> I've had this one for 5+ years but bought it S/H from the kid next door

  Full hard drives will make make your PC run slow. 
5 years old secondhand.. could be 10 years old! 
What CPU is it running? 
If you don't want to spend too much, consider buying an ex-lease Dell Optiplex for a couple of hundred $. 
They are business grade machines and usually very very reliable. 
Companies lease them and then they are sold after 3 years. Overpriced new but cheap used.        
Sent fro

----------


## Moondog55

It's an AMD Phenom 1055 at 2.8GHz, pretty slow by todays standards
Well I do have $750- coming from Scotty in marketing sometime soon, might pay for an upgrade

----------


## Bart1080

If you R after a laptop then something like this: https://renewd.com.au/collections/la...qsa-026-398870  With the $150 off this month (they have the same every month  :Smilie:  ) for $450 its specked out pretty good and is way better than anything you buy in this price range at the retail stores.

----------


## METRIX

> Full hard drives will make make your PC run slow. 
> 5 years old secondhand.. could be 10 years old! 
> What CPU is it running? 
> If you don't want to spend too much, consider buying an ex-lease Dell Optiplex for a couple of hundred $. 
> They are business grade machines and usually very very reliable. 
> Companies lease them and then they are sold after 3 years. Overpriced new but cheap used.        
> Sent fro

  Agree with the DELL Optiplex, I run a few of them as bedroom PC'S, they are surprisingly fast, very compact boxes, put an SSD in and 16GB and your set to go. 
Only issues I have with these is expansion is limited due to a pissy power supply, I have one in the lounge, I managed to get 2 x SSD inside it, and the internal DVD writer, with 32gb ram. 
Wanted to upgrade the video card and the power supply can't handle it, even though it was a modest low profile video card 
These guys have them cheap, and they are very reliable. https://www.knncomputers.com.au/coll...ovo/brand_dell 
I would always go for a desktop over a laptop simply because you cannot upgrade laptop cheaply, and heat is always an issue. 
I used to have AMD back in the day but switched to Intel simply because of the overheating issues with them.
I stuck with Intel I series for a few years then gave them the flick back to AMD, got the Ryzen 7 , what a difference, machine runs like a bullet and is dead quiet, Intel lost the plot just like Apple, overpriced hype, bang for buck nowadays Ryzen has it all over Intel.

----------


## phild01

Dell Optiplex are designed for office use and were one step behind leading edge technology for the sake of reliability. Generally not a machine meant for expansion other than memory. Excellent machine.
I'd rather use a small laptop like 11inch.

----------


## Moondog55

Seeing as how Scotty from marketing just sent me that small amount of money I packed up the two old desktops and took them into town. Told the shop to scavenge the best bits from both and that I HAD $500- TO SPEND ON AN UPGRADE.
Been dealing with this shop for 12 years now and they have usually looked after us well. New MOBO and AMD processor plus a new SSD and theres the money gone

----------


## JB1

> Agree with the DELL Optiplex, I run a few of them as bedroom PC'S, they are surprisingly fast, very compact boxes, put an SSD in and 16GB and your set to go. 
> Only issues I have with these is expansion is limited due to a pissy power supply, I have one in the lounge, I managed to get 2 x SSD inside it, and the internal DVD writer, with 32gb ram. 
> Wanted to upgrade the video card and the power supply can't handle it, even though it was a modest low profile video card 
> These guys have them cheap, and they are very reliable. https://www.knncomputers.com.au/coll...ovo/brand_dell 
> I would always go for a desktop over a laptop simply because you cannot upgrade laptop cheaply, and heat is always an issue. 
> I used to have AMD back in the day but switched to Intel simply because of the overheating issues with them.
> I stuck with Intel I series for a few years then gave them the flick back to AMD, got the Ryzen 7 , what a difference, machine runs like a bullet and is dead quiet, Intel lost the plot just like Apple, overpriced hype, bang for buck nowadays Ryzen has it all over Intel.

  I've managed to install *a* sep*a*rate low profile video card in the Optiplex small form factor case. Needed one to run dual monitors. 
I like the Optiplex's because the components and chipsets work well together and hardware makes them run windows very reliably without conflicts. Windows always have the drivers built in. 
Never used the new AMDs, only because I haven't felt the need to upgrade as I only need a PC for word processing and web browsing. But will consider AMD if I need a new high powered PC.      

> Dell Optiplex are designed for office use and were one step behind leading edge technology for the sake of reliability. Generally not a machine meant for expansion other than memory. Excellent machine.
> I'd rather use a small laptop like 11inch.

  Yes, business grade machines which suit 95% of people. 
Sent fro

----------


## METRIX

> Seeing as how Scotty from marketing just sent me that small amount of money I packed up the two old desktops and took them into town. Told the shop to scavenge the best bits from both and that I HAD $500- TO SPEND ON AN UPGRADE.
> Been dealing with this shop for 12 years now and they have usually looked after us well. New MOBO and AMD processor plus a new SSD and theres the money gone

  Depends on what you were quoted on, there are so many models and brands of MB, SSD and models of CPU.  
I had a quick look at a local place here and for just on $400 can get a 512Gb Samsung EVO 860, Ryzen 3 3100 and a MSI entry level MB, add another $105 for 1 x 16Gb Crucial DDR4 -2666Mhz, not the fastest ram but will do what you need, I would not spec a system with any less than 16Gb nowadays. 
Also depends on how old your powersupply is might need to update that, for under $100 you can get a corsair 550W bronze. 
The following can be had for less than Scotty is going to give you. 
AMD Ryzen 3 3100
Crucial 16gb 266MHz
MSI MB
Samsung 860 1TB SSD
Corsair 550W Bronze Powersupply 
All up $632   
I would spec the next level CPU to the Ryzen 5 1600 AF for $10 more, you get a little slower speed but an extra 2 cores.
The reason you would go for 1 x 16Gb module over 2 x 8Gb is the entry boards only have two sockets so you might as well only fill one of the sockets to leave for further expansion later if needed. 
Really depends on what you want in a machine you can spec it hundreds of different ways. 
The problem with using stuff from an older system from 5 years ago, is that everything has changed so much that there is not much left that could probably be used with the current parts.

----------


## Moondog55

Some of the parts are from Ceciles older graphics machine, so still a good video card, the Tb hard disc was new a year ago. The fellers did recommed a Rizen based system and i am hoping for 4 RAM slots minimum so I could upgrade to 32G of RAM at a later date. Having dual boot would be nice so I could go back to playing with LINUX, some of the best audio systems are LINUX based now it seems. More importanty acording to the Boss is for the new machine to be quiet. If Scotty had added a zero to my payment there was a machine there being built with a izen CPU that cost more than my current car, only $3400- and another $1200- each for the MOBOs and  video card. The case was huge.

----------


## METRIX

> Some of the parts are from Ceciles older graphics machine, so still a good video card, the Tb hard disc was new a year ago. The fellers did recommed a Rizen based system and i am hoping for 4 RAM slots minimum so I could upgrade to 32G of RAM at a later date. Having dual boot would be nice so I could go back to playing with LINUX, some of the best audio systems are LINUX based now it seems. More importanty acording to the Boss is for the new machine to be quiet. If Scotty had added a zero to my payment there was a machine there being built with a izen CPU that cost more than my current car, only $3400- and another $1200- each for the MOBOs and video card. The case was huge.

  
There is no need for 4 x RAM slots unless you want 128GB. 
Entry level Ryzen boards (under $90) with 2 slots  can support 2 x 16Gb for 32Gb total. 
One board above entry level with 2 x slots (under $110) can support 2 x 32Gb for 64Gb total. 
As I mentioned earlier things have changed a lot since your last PC. 
Take a look at the Ryzen 3 3300X this is currently the bang for buck according to the testing websites.  
The machine will be quiet if you design it correctly, the main things that make noise are the case fans, the powersupply fan, the CPU fan and the video card fan. 
A good case (not expensive) will have 120 or 140mm fans, all sped controllable via the motherboard utilities, a good case will have unrestricted ventilation, something like the Thermaltake Versa J22 is a good example of a well designed entry level case. 
Decent powersupplies have 120mm fans instead of the older 80mm, these usually can turn off completely until the powersupply gets warm enough to need the fan, 120mm fans in newer power supplies are very quiet. 
CPU fans are all pretty quiet, RYZEN come with the Wraith series coolers which are quiet but can be quietened down even further with the utilities supplied with the motherboard, see below the ones for my MSI board, even when running at over 4GHz the fans are not running that fast that you can hear them (I have a different cooler on my one as I do a lot of 4K encoding and needed something a little bit better than stock). 
The noisiest thing in my PC is the hard drive, everything else is dead silent. 
The next noisy thing is the Video card fans, because these are small and spin fast, decent video cards will also control the speed of the fans to keep it silent until the card really ramps up.

----------


## Moondog55

Interesting that you say that as the old board had 4 slots, I thought that DDR ran in pairs. I know 8G isn't enough so I am hoping for 16 ven if it costs me a little extra. Yes the fellers recommemded a Ryzen chip but the 3100 or 3200 are what they have at the "best price point" $165-
Yes 5 years is a long time, at least 20 computer generations and the days of needing multiple video cards to run 2 or 3 monitors are gone. I do wish I could afford a pro Audio card for this upgrade but with luck a S/H plug-in will turn up on the DIY audio forums soon

----------


## METRIX

DDR4 will happily run in a single slot, latency on a DDR4 module in single channel mode is only a tiny bit slower than an equivalent DR3 dual channel setup (your talking nanoseconds slower) to negate this DDR4 runs at much higher speeds. 
Typical DDR3 was running at 1600MHz, Entry level DDR4 is 2133Mhz, with regular being 2666Mhz, and good stuff running at 4000Mhz.

----------


## Moondog55

Thanx The computer nerds didn't explain that very well, actually makes prices seem even cheaper

----------


## koelek

Try to update the drivers of your motherboard and this problem should disappear. It's also possible that your processor isn't compatible with your motherboard, which is why this error occurs. If you've already tried to fix this problem as I described in the previous reasons, try to clean your Windows registry. I use registry cleaner free version and it cleans my registry once a week automatically. If you repeat these procedures once a month, you won't have such problems and your computer will always be updated.

----------


## phild01

> I use (link removed by UB )version

  Which one?

----------


## Moondog55

> Try to update the drivers of your motherboard and this problem should disappear. It's also possible that your processor isn't compatible with your motherboard, which is why this error occurs. If you've already tried to fix this problem as I described in the previous reasons, try to clean your Windows registry. I use registry cleaner free version and it cleans my registry once a week automatically. If you repeat these procedures once a month, you won't have such problems and your computer will always be updated.

  You will need to explain what you mean here as this is your first post on the subject. FYI the drivers and all software are up to date.

----------

